# marGrid WIP-Thread



## ink (13. November 2008)

Moinsen
Unsere liebe *marGrid* ist endlich angekommen und da sie
ein bißchen anspruchvoll ist, wollen wir hier über
unsere Abgaben sprechen, bevor sie abgegeben werden.
Lasst uns gegenseitig helfen ein schickes Heim zu gestalten.

Nachdem Klaus gehört hat dass marGrid ihr Heim neu tapeziert bekommt, will er es ebenfalls. Tut ihr ihm den Gefallen?

Postet eure WIPs um Feedback von allen zu bekommen und am
Ende etwas Schickes bei rum kommt 

mfg

*Ankündigungsthread
marGrid-Direktlink
Klaus-Direktlink*


----------



## Sneer (15. November 2008)

Seh ich das richtig, die Wips kommen hier rein?

Also, dann spring ich mal ins kalte Wasser mit der ersten Version meiner Fläche.
Den Hintergrund werde ich vielleicht noch weiter verändern, damit Abwechslung rein kommt?! Kritik und Anregungen sind erwünscht.


----------



## ink (15. November 2008)

Die WIPs kommen hier rein, das ist richtig 

Ja also ich finds ziemlich geil.
Das Einzige was mir nicht so gut gefällt ist das Fading.
Vllt könntest du da n bissl "grunge'ig" rüberbrushen.

mfg


----------



## Sneer (15. November 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Vllt könntest du da n bissl "grunge'ig" rüberbrushen.



Jau, die Verläufe könnten das echt vertragen. Werds später ausprobieren.


----------



## Sneer (16. November 2008)

ok, neues update vom wip


----------



## reykjavik (16. November 2008)

die braune Fläche find ich ganz cool... aber mit der grauen Fläche sieht der Hintergrund wie wild zusammen gewürfelt aus

lass lieber den Hintergrund von Links schon "grunge`ig" nach Rechts verblassen

Vielleicht bekommst du ja noch mehr von den roten Streifen unter ?! könnte nen Thema vor den nächsten Links von dir vorgeben ?!


Wie sieht´s überhaubt mit den Datein aus ? ... Stellt jeder seine zur Verfügung, damit z.B. das Material/ der Verlauf der Rohre übernommen werden kann und nicht "aufwendig" nach empfunden werden muss ... oder soll das Privat untereinander geschehen ?


edit:
Vergesst das mit den Streifen ... nicht nur das der Satz schwer verständlich ist  ... Links ist ja bereits nesk´s Bild


----------



## ink (16. November 2008)

@reykjavik
Wenn jemand so freundlich ist, könnt ihr es "privat" austauschen.
Es ist also keine Vorgabe.

mfg


----------



## ink (16. November 2008)

Hey Leute
Es gibt noch ein 2tes Betätigungsfeld: *KLAUS*
Da ist grad Platz 

mfg


----------



## reykjavik (17. November 2008)

kann es sein, dass bei Klaus die Tapete nicht ganz sauber aneinander "geklebt" wurde?


----------



## ink (17. November 2008)

Es ist alles schon geklärt.
Bei organisatorischen/technischen Fragen kannst du dich direkt an uns wenden 

mfg


----------



## Sneer (20. November 2008)

reykjavik hat gesagt.:


> die braune Fläche find ich ganz cool... aber mit der grauen Fläche sieht der Hintergrund wie wild zusammen gewürfelt aus


Ich hab den Schattenwurf der Textur jetzt mal rausgenommen.Wenn du den Hintergrund rechts-unten meintest.


reykjavik hat gesagt.:


> lass lieber den Hintergrund von Links schon "grunge`ig" nach Rechts verblassen


Durch den fehlenden Schattenwurf ist der Hintergrund insgesamt wieder etwas stimmiger geworden.
Hab das Update margrid gegeben.
Danke fürs Feedback!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (20. November 2008)

Schaut gut aus und gibt auch eine gute Vorlage für Anschlussarbeiten.


----------



## omeqs (24. November 2008)

Hi, wie kann mann bei dem Bild eine veränderung vornehmen?

Also sagen wir mal das ist falsch platziert oder k.A die Bilder passen nicht wie kann ich dies ändern


----------



## ink (24. November 2008)

@omegs
Du schickst uns ne PM, danach kannst du den Kram an uns senden.
Wir ersetzen es dann.

mfg


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (26. November 2008)

Viele neue Tapetenstücke sind nun neu hinzugekommen - richte auch du Margrids oder Klaus' Stube neu ein.


----------



## stain (29. November 2008)

Mein erstes WIP. Bitte sagt, was ich verbessern kann!^^

Es kommt aber noch was dazu. Bin mir nur noch nicht ganz sicher, was das sein wird.


----------

